# Queensland election Jan 31 2015



## drsmith (6 January 2015)

Has Campbell Newman trumped Clive Palmer's senate inquiry into his government with a Jan 31 election date, almost two months early ?


----------



## noco (6 January 2015)

drsmith said:


> Has Campbell Newman trumped Clive Palmer's senate inquiry into his government with a Jan 31 election date, almost two months early ?




I think Campbell Newman as caught Labor with their pants down also.


----------



## drsmith (6 January 2015)

noco said:


> I think Campbell Newman as caught Labor with their pants down also.



He may also be looking to bed it down before federal politics gets into full swing for the year.

Sportsbet have been quick to update,



> Winning Partyâ‚¬“ QLD State Election Saturday 31/01/2015: LNP 1.25, Labor 3.80.




http://www.sportsbet.com.au/betting/politics/qld-politics


----------



## Ves (6 January 2015)

drsmith said:


> Has Campbell Newman trumped Clive Palmer's senate inquiry into his government with a Jan 31 election date, almost two months early ?



Here was me thinking it was just his own party opening the door for him to leave two months early. Pretty clever way of changing leaders, don't you think?


----------



## drsmith (6 January 2015)

Ves said:


> Here was me thinking it was just his own party opening the door for him to leave two months early. Pretty clever way of changing leaders, don't you think?



His own seat may be the most interesting aspect of this election.

Sportbet's odds are against him but the date as yet doesn't reflect the advised election date.



> Saturday 28/02/2015
> 
> Will Newman win his seat of Ashgrove?
> 
> No 1.45, Yes 2.50.


----------



## Tisme (6 January 2015)

He wants to be judged on his record, so we need to untangle the legacy stuff Bligh left like:

Hospital developments
Debt
Road infrastructure
Parks and wildlife conservation
Gladstone port facilities
Coal basin developments
......


----------



## Julia (6 January 2015)

In the three years since they lost office Labor in Qld has offered no hint of what their policies might be.
Just silence other than the predictable carping.

Across all the Premiers and their Opposition leaders in Australia, I've not observed any who seems so poorly equipped for the job than the Labor leader here, Annastacia Palaszczuk.


----------



## noco (6 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> He wants to be judged on his record, so we need to untangle the legacy stuff Bligh left like:
> 
> Hospital developments
> Debt
> ...




Newman certainly has the states finances in far better shape than when he took over from Labor and under some difficult times.

*Queenslanders will go to the polls on Saturday, 31 January 2015 in an election that will decide if Queensland stays on a path to prosperity. The Queensland economy is showing significant signs of recovery, and – particularly in uncertain times – it’s vital that we don’t risk stagnation caused by election speculation.*


----------



## Julia (6 January 2015)

noco said:


> Newman certainly has the states finances in far better shape than when he took over from Labor and under some difficult times.



And has achieved significant reduction in crime, whatever the bikies may think about their loss of freedom to terrorise.


----------



## Tisme (6 January 2015)

noco said:


> Newman certainly has the states finances in far better shape than when he took over from Labor and under some difficult times.




You got certified a copy of that....I'd like to know what the net cash at bank and balance sheet looks like?

The problem I have is the disparity of the asset worth the LNP depreciated to for the Costello audit to that of the ratings agencies at the time. 

I'm wondering if those assets are still valued on par to the methodology used to demonise the ALP or if we will see a miraculous revaluation. I say this because the initial valuations put on the asset sales are in excess of the valuation used to justify the sacking of 24k public servants and winding back infrastructure spend that will eventually have to carried out via borrowing.


Julia there is more to governance than having a plan and weeding out crime. A plan is merely a set of aims, objectives, strategies and tactics, it is not a certainty blueprint for prosperity and harmony. The ALP may well have a plan, but the Courier Mail would never let it through their LNP rose coloured glasses without dismissive contempt editorials. 

The only things I can think of this govt's milestones are the VLAD laws, the sale of public service buildings for a new one and I think the once past wannabe premier doing good stuff in the health portfolio. Apart from that I can't think of anything that would mark them as an achievement govt to remember, but I will remember them for trying to force the legal fraternity into submitting to an LNP oligarchy.

The OP is correct in saying Newman has dodged the senate inquiry, because I would bet London to a brick our Bruce Flegg would have a dossier of mud to fling.


----------



## Julia (6 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> Julia there is more to governance than having a plan and weeding out crime.



Goodness, I never would have known that.  
I simply mentioned one area where I've heard (always on the ABC so it must be right, can't comment on the Courier Mail because I wouldn't bother reading it) various figures, well and truly exceeding the 2.1% reduction in crime.

Ves,   From the ABC, July 2014:


> Police record crimes in three broad categories: offences against the person, offences against property, and other offences.
> 
> Ultimately there is an overall crime rate for the whole of the state for the whole of the year. *But what I've been very clear to do is make it very clear that our reported crime... is down significantly.
> Police Commissioner Ian Stewart
> ...




If the Police Commissioner considers that crime is down significantly, I'm probably going to take his word for it.
If that's all right with you.


----------



## Ves (6 January 2015)

Julia said:


> If the Police Commissioner considers that crime is down significantly, I'm probably going to take his word for it.
> If that's all right with you.



Of course he does,  he has a vested interest.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-07-...of-cherry-picking-on-crime-rate-stats/5626414

The official stats say _overall_ reduction of 2.1%.  It's in their report.  

The official stats also say crime has been reducing,  some would argue significantly in Australia,  since about 1998.

I deleted my post because I know no one here will actually bother reading the report or anything I link.

You can believe or take anyone's word,  of course,  it's up to you if in doing so you choose to ignore reality.


----------



## noco (6 January 2015)

drsmith said:


> Has Campbell Newman trumped Clive Palmer's senate inquiry into his government with a Jan 31 election date, almost two months early ?




Labor may regret agreeing to the PUP inquiry into the Newman Government as there appears to be some Labor wrong doings which may be exposed in the inquiry according to Pickering. 

https://pickeringpost.com/story/alp-crime-endemic/1317


----------



## Tisme (6 January 2015)

noco said:


> Labor may regret agreeing to the PUP inquiry into the Newman Government as there appears to be some Labor wrong doings which may be exposed in the inquiry according to Pickering.
> 
> https://pickeringpost.com/story/alp-crime-endemic/1317




Without fear nor favour, but Pickering is hardly the go to guy for balanced opinions.


----------



## Tisme (6 January 2015)

Be interesting to see if the trend towards independents continues as the voters continue the disengagement with the majors. I think the last study in June found that only 40+% of voters think the major parties will make a difference in governance and that the majors are servile to vested interests rather than the majority of the population's interests.


----------



## banco (6 January 2015)

drsmith said:


> His own seat may be the most interesting aspect of this election.
> 
> Sportbet's odds are against him but the date as yet doesn't reflect the advised election date.




Even Queenslanders can recognize a cheap thug when they see one.


----------



## Julia (6 January 2015)

Ves said:


> Of course he does,  he has a vested interest.



Are you suggesting the stats he quotes are incorrect?


----------



## noco (6 January 2015)

banco said:


> Even Queenslanders can recognize a cheap thug when they see one.




So how did you arrive at that comment?

I thought all the thugs were union leaders.


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 January 2015)

I work with someone who previously worked in the Qld PS (the actual PS, not a government-owned company etc).

He's said more than once that it was basically a case of act first, think about it later with regard to the staff cuts. Some sensible ones yes, but other situations where they've ended up paying consultants etc full time $150+ an hour to replace just one former PS employee who turned out to actually be needed. The whole thing sounds incredibly chaotic and disorganised, a panic really and not properly thought out.


----------



## qldfrog (7 January 2015)

fully agreed, decision made on ideology, not fact or thought  through

as per current federal government;

Did we need to reduce PS, offload some assets, etc 
Most probably especially when you can get better price for infrastructure than your own ROI.
So main concept ideas were right but implementation a rush at the worst time for the local economy.
And not to forget the usual pollute at all cost, private sector get profit, public pay the cost  so part of liberal mantra, etc 
And we have had no change in the over regulation/nanny state  that Liberals are expected (by their voters) to reduce
Very disappointed and once again we may end up with Labour by default next month here in qld as we ended up with JG at the federal statge


----------



## banco (7 January 2015)

noco said:


> So how did you arrive at that comment?
> 
> I thought all the thugs were union leaders.




Well off the top of my head: making a completely unqualified person chief justice of Queensland in order to reward a "friendly" magistrate, introducing retrospective legislation to help out a LNP donor who'd engaged in illegal quarrying (that was real south american banana republic stuff).


----------



## noco (7 January 2015)

banco said:


> Well off the top of my head: making a completely unqualified person chief justice of Queensland in order to reward a "friendly" magistrate, introducing retrospective legislation to help out a LNP donor who'd engaged in illegal quarrying (that was real south american banana republic stuff).




Do you have a link or is that, as you say, off the top of your head?

Is that what you call thuggery?

If you want to learn about thuggery, just go to the Royal Commission into union corruption...You might even learn something about Bill Shortens connection there or the CFMEU connection with the Labor party in Victoria.

Stand over tactics on building sights.......Now that is what I call thuggery.


----------



## Tisme (7 January 2015)

noco said:


> So how did you arrive at that comment?
> 
> I thought all the thugs were union leaders.




Seriously have you ever even contemplated taking a wander to the other side of the road to see things from others' perspectives Noco? 

qldfrog I couldn't agree with you more on your qualification: 







> And we have had no change in the over regulation/nanny state that Liberals are expected (by their voters) to reduce




In fact the nincompoop Attorney General managed to introduce more vocational licencing along with finger printing some of the trades!, the construction licencing spectrum increased under a changed authority name, the legal profession became a rubber stamp for numerous statutory invasions of personal freedoms ........


It's maddening have a choice of political parties that seem hell bent on making the population a public servant to the governors. It's almost as if the executive think they are running a corporation and we are all employees that need to raise our productivity for the good of the company.

I can't see Labor getting in unless they can convince the X and Y gens that the intrusion into their lives will cease and desist. I can see Palmer increasing it's vote from the baby boomers, ditto Independents.

We need a party that is fair dinkum in devolving the too many social and petty crime rules that seem to be misconstrued as law and order control mechanisms. Risk aversion is for worn out old fossils who sit in front of the radio complaining about poor quality of the presenter they love to hate .

Please Campbell/Annastacia  ...... on behalf of we that have some independence of thought, independence of political shackles that bind, independence of servitude ...........let my people go!


----------



## Ves (7 January 2015)

Julia said:


> Are you suggesting the stats he quotes are incorrect?



No.   I am saying that he has cherry picked them from the overall stats to paint a rosier picture (ie.  there was a greater reduction in certain types of crimes, but not in _all_).

Read the QPS annual report for 2013-14.  The overall reduction of crime is 2.1% (after adjusting for population growth).  This _is_ in line with the historical long-term trend.

You said there had been a significant reduction in crime, and implied that this may have been due to the bikie laws,  whereas the official QPS annual reports,  show that it has been fairly flat,  and definitely not above the trend-line,  since 2011.


----------



## Tisme (7 January 2015)

Ves said:


> Read the QPS annual report for 2013-14.  The overall reduction of crime is 2.1% (after adjusting for population growth).  This _is_ in line with the historical long-term trend.
> 
> .




The only media that will validate that is the ABC. The Courier Mail with it's Roger Ailes inspired propaganda bias will headline the massive declines in crimes due to a few hundred bikie thugs (now plying their vicious ways in traditional crime gangs)  having their colours confiscated.

I am so glad I cancelled my subscription to the Courier Mail a few weeks back, a paper that proves the "no news is good news" clichÃ© is a lie.


----------



## Julia (7 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> I am so glad I cancelled my subscription to the Courier Mail a few weeks back, a paper that proves the "no news is good news" clichÃ© is a lie.



I'm surprised you'd ever have taken out a subscription to this piece of junk

I'm glad it will be a short campaign.  Personally I won't take much notice because my attitude will be as it was for the Federal election, ie a choice of the least worst alternative.

Labor are recycling some of their old ministers, the Leader says.  She says this is a huge advantage.
Not sure how when the government was so thoroughly tossed out.

Clive has no one left afaik.   However, he says he is up and ready to go.   Presumably he'll flood the media with advertising once again which some people will believe and will therefore vote for him.

The Greens will probably do OK.  They are at least consistent in their message.

Leaves me as a small 'l' liberal nowhere to go but the LNP.  No worthwhile independents in this area and the local LNP member is a decent bloke.

I expect I'll be far from alone in having such a lacklustre approach to the State election.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 January 2015)

The only interesting outcome will be whether Newman will retain his seat.


----------



## trainspotter (7 January 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> The only interesting outcome will be whether Newman will retain his seat.




Reminds me of the Dead Parrot Sketch. " I wish to complain about this parrot what I purchased not half an hour ago from this very boutique.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vuW6tQ0218


----------



## Tisme (7 January 2015)

Julia said:


> I'm glad it will be a short campaign.  Personally I won't take much notice because my attitude will be as it was for the Federal election, ie a choice of the least worst alternative.
> 
> .




I'm starting to think that State Govts are not much more than agencies of the Federal Govt spend anyway.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> I'm starting to think that State Govts are not much more than agencies of the Federal Govt spend anyway.




That's what they should be, like English counties. No or little legislative capacity, they just distribute the funds supplied by the Federal government. 

We are grossly over-governed having State governments for the population size we have.


----------



## Tisme (7 January 2015)

Comparing Constitutions between LNP and Palmer is interesting:

http://www.ecq.qld.gov.au/political_parties.aspx?id=86


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 January 2015)

Julia said:


> The Greens will probably do OK.  They are at least consistent in their message.




Whether anyone loves or hates the Greens, it does seem very clear that the two party model is broken and that we need alternatives.

I think that quite a bit of the Green vote is probably more an anti-Labor / Liberal vote rather than a vote for the Greens as such.

Let's face it, of the significant political parties the Greens are the only ones who seem in any way consistent in their message. They've been saying essentially the same thing since the early days before the party was formed as such, and they're still saying it now. To a significant extent they have been proven correct, ironically because Labor and Liberal acted to bring about the things the Greens were predicting (decline if manufacturing being a notable one). It's a strange form of politics when you predict an outcome, then your opponents do their best to ensure that it happens. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## banco (7 January 2015)

noco said:


> Do you have a link or is that, as you say, off the top of your head?
> 
> Is that what you call thuggery?
> 
> ...




Pity they don't have an ICAC in qld:

Queensland Deputy Premier Jeff Seeney caught government officials off guard when he ordered a last-minute law change that prevented the possible prosecution of a major LNP donor for what senior bureaucrats deemed illegal river quarrying.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-04/seeney-law-change-caught-own-officials-off-guard/5935504

Probably the dumbest SOB to ever sit as a Chief Justice in Australia:

A welcoming ceremony has been held for Queensland's new Chief Justice Tim Carmody, but no other Supreme Court judges attended.

Justice Carmody was sworn in at a private ceremony last month after his appointment was plagued by sustained criticism from the judiciary and legal fraternity.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-08-...nub-public-ceremony-for-chief-justice/5641092


----------



## Julia (7 January 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> That's what they should be, like English counties. No or little legislative capacity, they just distribute the funds supplied by the Federal government.
> 
> We are grossly over-governed having State governments for the population size we have.



Agree.  Yet Clive Palmer is insisting that Qld needs an upper house!


----------



## banco (8 January 2015)

Looks like the Qld police have taken to heart Newman's thug behavior. Cowards with badges.

The operator of a Twitter account parodying the Queensland premier, Campbell Newman, has been charged with public nuisance after he stood next to Liberal National party campaigners in Brisbane wearing an “I’m with stupid” T-shirt.

Iain Fogerty’s arrest, which took place at a Fortitude Valley intersection where LNP and Labor campaign teams had lined up in opposition, was blasted by Labor senator Claire Moore as “just ridiculous”.

Fogerty was released on watch-house bail and is due to appear in the Brisbane magistrates court on 4 February.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...waving-lnp-campaigners-im-with-stupid-t-shirt


----------



## drsmith (9 January 2015)

Sportsbet odds last Friday,

Last Friday: LNP 1.25, Labor 3.80.
Today: LNP 1.14, Labor 5.00.

Ashgrove,

Last Friday: ALP $1.45, LNP $2.50.
Today: ALP $1.70, LNP $2.05.


----------



## Tisme (9 January 2015)

banco said:


> Looks like the Qld police have taken to heart Newman's thug behavior. Cowards with badges.
> 
> The operator of a Twitter account parodying the Queensland premier, Campbell Newman, has been charged with public nuisance after he stood next to Liberal National party campaigners in Brisbane wearing an “I’m with stupid” T-shirt.
> 
> ...




Quick out of the blocks from some wag :


----------



## Tisme (9 January 2015)

Be interesting to see what happens to the remaining 34 residents of  Eventide Nursing Home if and when the LNP are re-elected.

The cynical side of me sees that parcel of land, right on the water, as very agreeable to LNP friendly developers, their families and friends:

https://www.google.com.au/maps/place/Beaconsfield+Terrace,+Brighton+QLD+4017/@-27.2890885,153.0631066,303m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x6b93e47ff92bae73:0x4434f7f4e7cc633a


----------



## Tisme (9 January 2015)

Public ServanTs have been muzzled;

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...ver-political-commentary-20150108-12kl8p.html


----------



## orr (9 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> Quick out of the blocks from some wag :
> 
> View attachment 61045




Three cop cars and a paddy wagon called in by the LNP to to cart off a bloke in a tee shirt expressing free speech, that's the Queensland I grew up knowing and loving.  

Small wonder Ed Kuepper's not that far back in the twitter chain linking the moment 'I'm with Stupid' to 'I'm Spartacus'.

They need that Brisbane - Melbourne freight rail link more than ever....... the more ways out the better.


----------



## trainspotter (9 January 2015)

Not much has changed in QLD then in the last 20 years or so? Remember Russ Hinze - The Minister for Everything? It would appear that the Libs and LNP are doing everything they can to lose this one


----------



## IFocus (9 January 2015)

banco said:


> Looks like the Qld police have taken to heart Newman's thug behavior. Cowards with badges.
> 
> The operator of a Twitter account parodying the Queensland premier, Campbell Newman, has been charged with public nuisance after he stood next to Liberal National party campaigners in Brisbane wearing an “I’m with stupid” T-shirt.
> 
> ...




That is just unbelievable having said that no doubt he will 15 months with good behaviour


----------



## Tisme (9 January 2015)

"I'm with stupid" is gaining its own momentum:


----------



## banco (10 January 2015)

IFocus said:


> That is just unbelievable having said that no doubt he will 15 months with good behaviour




That demented old coot Sir Joh is probably smiling down from hell now that the Queensland police have gone back to being the National Party's enforcers.


----------



## sptrawler (10 January 2015)

Well going on nothing, other than comments about the Newman Government, in the press and on here.
One would assume they will be thrown out of office.

Didn't he decimate the public sector? It made a lot of headlines over here in W.A.
There seemed to be a lot of anti Newman marches and demonstrations on t.v, from memory.


----------



## drsmith (10 January 2015)

drsmith said:


> Sportsbet odds last Friday,
> 
> Last Friday: LNP 1.25, Labor 3.80.
> Today: LNP 1.14, Labor 5.00.
> ...



Today: LNP $1.12, Labor $5.50.

Ashgrove hasn't changed from yesterday's odds.


----------



## Julia (10 January 2015)

sptrawler said:


> Well going on nothing, other than comments about the Newman Government, in the press and on here.
> One would assume they will be thrown out of office.
> 
> Didn't he decimate the public sector? It made a lot of headlines over here in W.A.
> There seemed to be a lot of anti Newman marches and demonstrations on t.v, from memory.




It's fascinating how impressions can be formed.
They won't be thrown out of office.  They will almost certainly be returned with a reduced majority.
The last election left (I think) just nine Labor members.  One of those, the Deputy Leader, has just resigned yesterday - three weeks to go to the election and voila, he's off.  

Yes, they sacked quite a lot of public servants from a public service that was inefficient and bloated.  As a Queenslander I've seen absolutely no reduction in any service level, and hospital waiting lists are much improved.

Probably they've been too heavy handed with the public association laws but on the other hand it seems to have reduced the capacity of criminal bikies to terrorise, even injure in the case of some of their street fights, ordinary passers by.

And similarly they seem to me to have been unreasonable about parts of the judiciary, but I'm not in a position to know the inside reality there so can't really offer an informed opinion.

And it's hard to imagine the opposition leader actually being a Premier of anything.  She comes across like a fourth form hockey team leader with a voice that can almost rival that of Ms Gillard.


----------



## Calliope (10 January 2015)

Julia said:


> And it's hard to imagine the opposition leader actually being a Premier of anything.  She comes across like a fourth form hockey team leader with a voice that can almost rival that of Ms Gillard.




She is only opposition leader by default...there was no one else available. This will not apply after the election.


----------



## trainspotter (11 January 2015)

Julia said:


> It's fascinating how impressions can be formed.
> 
> And it's hard to imagine the opposition leader actually being a Premier of anything.  She comes across like a fourth form hockey team leader with a voice that can almost rival that of Ms Gillard.




Annastacia was elected the Leader of the QLD Labor Party unopposed after Bligh was decimated in the last election. I concur Julia with your statement that she does come across as being quite shrill but she was the Minister of Transport under Bligh. She has had a dream run with her father retiring from the safest Labor seat in QLD and she quickly grabbed the reins from there. A couple of defections within the party room and she landed some pretty plummy hats to wear. Let's hope she learned something along the way


----------



## Julia (11 January 2015)

From "Townsville Bulletin" January 8, 2015



> The State government has jumped on police statistics that show property crime has reduced by 31.5% in Townsville, just days into the election campaign.


----------



## Tisme (11 January 2015)

Julia said:


> Yes, they sacked quite a lot of public servants from a public service that was inefficient and bloated.




I would like to see our dollars being spent on community stuff rather than pays that are 125% of the private sector and a superannuation that is obscene by private sector comparo. 



Julia said:


> As a Queenslander I've seen absolutely no reduction in any service level,




Coming of a small base I guess. The few friends I have had in the public service always seemed to be at home on something called "flexitime?" or in some personal development/policy delivery course... they must have been exhausted ... too exhausted to work probably.



Julia said:


> and hospital waiting lists are much improved.




I know the LNP hacks have been spending taxpayer monies to promote that nugget on telly, but I wonder if there are eligibility turnstiles that are now in place that filter out the true situation, are the ALP hospitals now online with their wizzbang equipment, are there less public servants clogging the system looking for medical certs to use all their sick leave?


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> I would like to see our dollars being spent on community stuff rather than pays that are 125% of the private sector and a superannuation that is obscene by private sector comparo.



Not sure about PS pay rates in Qld.

But as a general comment, in technical areas of work at least, PS pay rates in general (most states) are toward the bottom of the range prevailing in the private sector and superannuation is just the minimum employer contribution as per the law, not a cent more.

Qld maybe different, not sure.


----------



## Julia (11 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> I would like to see our dollars being spent on community stuff rather than pays that are 125% of the private sector and a superannuation that is obscene by private sector comparo.



Agree completely.



> The few friends I have had in the public service always seemed to be at home on something called "flexitime?" or in some personal development/policy delivery course... they must have been exhausted ... too exhausted to work probably.



Yep, unlimited personal free time, mostly in the name of "personal development", is my observation.
The supervising psychologist I mentioned earlier even has her Qld job sitting open for her to return to should she be less enamoured of the NSW equivalent she is currently pursuing than she anticipates.
Apparently there is no problem in finding a substitute person to do the work in the meantime.



> I know the LNP hacks have been spending taxpayer monies to promote that nugget on telly, but I wonder if there are eligibility turnstiles that are now in place that filter out the true situation, are the ALP hospitals now online with their wizzbang equipment, are there less public servants clogging the system looking for medical certs to use all their sick leave?



Apart from the government's advertising (which in some respects is misleading because there is still I think a fairly long waiting list to get on the real waiting list, ie long wait time to see some specialists), I've only checked the actual figures for completed procedures at the local hospital which shows a very clear improvement.

Anyway, given the utter debacle of Qld Health under Labor with Anna Bligh, it's hard to imagine they'd do any better.   From memory the staff pay mess was still in existence two or more years after it first occurred.
Just unbelievable that such a huge stuff up could possibly occur.


----------



## Tisme (12 January 2015)

Julia said:


> From memory the staff pay mess was still in existence two or more years after it first occurred.
> Just unbelievable that such a huge stuff up could possibly occur.




And it occurred not only here, but elsewhere with even greater expenditure...the difference being the "others" swept it under the carpet with swift action once realised. There is always a danger when govt invites corporations into the policy driver star chambers.... I think the same four are still there like unelected governors of Qld's economy?


----------



## Tisme (12 January 2015)

Smurf1976 said:


> Not sure about PS pay rates in Qld.
> 
> But as a general comment, in technical areas of work at least, PS pay rates in general (most states) are toward the bottom of the range prevailing in the private sector and superannuation is just the minimum employer contribution as per the law, not a cent more.
> 
> Qld maybe different, not sure.




I am just going off what PS acquaintances/family of mine tout and the various publications from APS depts. Of course it's hard to compare jobs when there is only a finite locus of activities, but it seems to me there is a lot of money and perks splashed around for drone obedience to a stringent procedural organisation.


----------



## Tisme (12 January 2015)

I see Campbell has his dutiful wife Lisa in tow like Jackie and Jack from Camelot. 

I also notice Campbell has taken to big man posture like his mentor the Prime Minister, shoulders lifted, the hands on the holsters, face out front and a walk with purpose ... real man, real leadership...when you can find him outside of the electioneering phases ..he's like an absentee landlord most of the time.


http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...ove-plan-gets-18-million-20150111-12lylr.html

Meanwhile poor Annastacia Palaszczuk is still battling Scrabble for name inclusion and 10 points for "A". That and the LNP raising the "economic managers" standard up the flagpole.... who wooda thunk it.


----------



## drsmith (12 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> I also notice Campbell has taken to big man posture like his mentor the Prime Minister, shoulders lifted, the hands on the holsters, face out front and a walk with purpose ... real man, real leadership...when you can find him outside of the electioneering phases ..he's like an absentee landlord most of the time.



It might have to do with how the polls are trending.

I also note PUP is looking very mangy,



> Newspoll showed Greens have 7 per cent of the primary vote with Palmer United Party (PUP) and Katter's Australian Party (KAP) both on 1 per cent.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-10/surge-in-support-for-campbell-newman-poll-shows/6010140

With the majors, Anna has followed Campbell Newman's lead,



> State Opposition Leader Annastacia Palaszczuk has had a change of heart over the possibility of forming a minority government, emphatically ruling it out.




Campbell can say what he likes on something like this. If it's that close, he won't win his seat. As for Anna, would she really turn down minority government with the Greens should that become a possibility ? 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-...es-out-minority-goverment/6012770?section=qld


----------



## drsmith (12 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> Meanwhile poor Annastacia Palaszczuk is still battling Scrabble for name inclusion and 10 points for "A". That and the LNP raising the "economic managers" standard up the flagpole.... who wooda thunk it.



Young Anna has friends like Bill Shorten to help with the economic debate,



> He said Queenslanders were just beginning to tune into the election, so the Opposition should start explaining its economic plan.
> 
> He then qualified his comments by saying Labor would release its economic policy in the next 20 days.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-...es-out-minority-goverment/6012770?section=qld


----------



## Calliope (12 January 2015)

> He said Queenslanders were just beginning to tune into the election, so the Opposition should start explaining its economic plan.




Perhaps Annastacia could ask Swannie for help.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 January 2015)

Another perspective on the Qld economy, and if you don't like the author's views you can ask him questions in the link below

http://theconversation.com/the-true...state of Queenslands economy without the spin


----------



## Tisme (13 January 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Another perspective on the Qld economy, and if you don't like the author's views you can ask him questions in the link below




The enthusiasm that began in the mid eighties seems to have dried up and the city state is just coasting. The trail of destruction over that period is the loss of holiday habitat in favour of closed community apartments, the savage increase in taxation and imposts, the severe increase of bureaucracy and it's all seeing eye, major increase in policing of trivial pursuits, dearest parking in the world, metered water supplies, costly fuel, costly power, congested suburban blocks, poor arterial road capacities, loss of the country town feel, designs by committee, rise of National Rugby League code as the primary from of beer swilling entertainment instead of socialising and exercising.

The good stuff is major infrastructure like the airport link, the centenary highway extension, pending legacy way  and high numbers of enthusiastic European backpackers who remind us of how staid, fat and boring we have become.

The figures are not surprising and can easily be observed by the reduction in luxury car and luxury boat indices observable in the affluent suburbs.


----------



## sydboy007 (13 January 2015)

prob worth a read for anyone able to vote in the election.  

The below graph is astonishing, especially when the same people supporting this expect cleaner energy sources to stand on their own 2 feet.







> In the State of Queensland during the last three years’ budget papers there have emerged
> significant direct concession payments to mining-related activity within the Concessions Statements. In Queensland’s 2014-15 Budget, $866.9 million is allocated as direct concession payments to reduce the private cost of port leases, electricity, and rail charges, and to directly provide the mining industry with training development programs (see Table A).


----------



## drsmith (14 January 2015)

drsmith said:


> Today: LNP $1.12, Labor $5.50.
> 
> Ashgrove hasn't changed from yesterday's odds.



Today: LNP $1.05, Labor $9.00.

Ashgrove (where the real interest lies) still ALP $1.70, LNP $2.05.


----------



## banco (14 January 2015)

drsmith said:


> Today: LNP $1.05, Labor $9.00.
> 
> Ashgrove (where the real interest lies) still ALP $1.70, LNP $2.05.




Well if nothing else we'll likely be rid of that scumbag. I find it immensely amusing that even with his big majority he couldn't stop himself from behaving like a complete thug.  He's a dumber version of richard nixon.


----------



## Calliope (14 January 2015)

UPDATE: Opposition Leader Annastacia Palaszczuk says Labor will “absolutely” make debt a priority.

She must have been talking to Swannie.


----------



## Tisme (14 January 2015)

banco said:


> Well if nothing else we'll likely be rid of that scumbag. I find it immensely amusing that even with his big majority he couldn't stop himself from behaving like a complete thug.  He's a dumber version of richard nixon.




I think you'll find he's after the trifecta ....federal politics next and back to his home town. He doesn't want to win and never wanted a second term, thus the traditional labor seat IMO.


----------



## banco (14 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> I think you'll find he's after the trifecta ....federal politics next and back to his home town. He doesn't want to win and never wanted a second term, thus the traditional labor seat IMO.




I think Ashgrove was the only seat they could find that they could parachute him into last time.


----------



## Calliope (15 January 2015)

banco said:


> Well if nothing else we'll likely be rid of that scumbag. I find it immensely amusing that even with his big majority he couldn't stop himself from behaving like a complete thug.  He's a dumber version of richard nixon.




You and Alan Jones have a lot in common.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...7185085354?sv=fed14d8b9b36d484ce4d840bc6095e1


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 January 2015)

sydboy007 said:


> The below graph is astonishing, especially when the same people supporting this expect cleaner energy sources to stand on their own 2 feet.




Take a publicly owned power station, and a very large one at that, and sell it to a mining company. Then give them money to operate it in competition with others who receive nothing.

Meanwhile in the same national (Qld, NSW, ACT, Vic, Tas, SA) there's another publicly owned generation business that just paid a similar amount to its' government (Tas) owner as a dividend. And of course the other public and private generators who also have to stand on their own two feet.

Gotta love privatisation. Transfers wealth from taxpayers to big business.


----------



## Tisme (16 January 2015)

One of the papers ran with the story that the Health Rebate backdown by the Feds yesterday was to improve the chances of a majority state win for the LNP in Qld. I wonder what that would do to the odds.


----------



## drsmith (16 January 2015)

Not a lot. Still $1.05 to $9. Ashgrove still $1.75 to $2 in favour of Labor.


----------



## banco (16 January 2015)

Calliope said:


> You and Alan Jones have a lot in common.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...7185085354?sv=fed14d8b9b36d484ce4d840bc6095e1




Well broken clocks are right once a day. For that matter as a big as a buffoon as Palmer is I think he probably does have something on Newman.  

I'm sure that piece of **** will get a cushy sinecure with one of the companies his Government has done favours for in any case.


----------



## Ves (20 January 2015)

Ves said:


> No.   I am saying that he has cherry picked them from the overall stats to paint a rosier picture (ie.  there was a greater reduction in certain types of crimes, but not in _all_).
> 
> Read the QPS annual report for 2013-14.  The overall reduction of crime is 2.1% (after adjusting for population growth).  This _is_ in line with the historical long-term trend.
> 
> You said there had been a significant reduction in crime, and implied that this may have been due to the bikie laws,  whereas the official QPS annual reports,  show that it has been fairly flat,  and definitely not above the trend-line,  since 2011.




Further more....

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...-on-bikie-laws-and-crime-20150120-12u1aj.html


----------



## noco (21 January 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIEnfZmulh8&feature=share


----------



## noco (21 January 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/Supporting...6785829377185/769760709746362/?type=1&theater


----------



## Julia (21 January 2015)

noco, when you put up a video, could you consider a brief explanation as to what it's about?
I might be the only one, but I don't go clicking on videos unless I know it's something that would be of interest.


----------



## noco (22 January 2015)

Julia said:


> noco, when you put up a video, could you consider a brief explanation as to what it's about?
> I might be the only one, but I don't go clicking on videos unless I know it's something that would be of interest.




The interest is in the comparison between the two major political parties in Queensland.

I did not believe it needed any explanation..


----------



## drsmith (22 January 2015)

An explanation for a link or video, even if only very brief, always helps in my view.

Sportsbet odds don't appear to have changed much.


----------



## banco (22 January 2015)

Deranged LNP candidate (admittedly doesn't narrow it down much):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pkL3sIgz4I


----------



## Julia (22 January 2015)

noco said:


> The interest is in the comparison between the two major political parties in Queensland.
> 
> I did not believe it needed any explanation..



You've misunderstood what I was asking, noco.

See banco's post above where before giving the link he tells us what it's about.  So if you don't want to look at a deranged LNP candidate you won't bother opening the link.


----------



## noco (22 January 2015)

noco said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Supporting...6785829377185/769760709746362/?type=1&theater




These are Time Line Photos depicting the stupidity of the the Labor Party and the Greens.

Just click on each photo and caption.


----------



## Julia (22 January 2015)

We know the Qld election campaign is one of the most boring ever when pretty much all the ABC can come up with on PM this evening in discussing it is comparing policies re removal of crocs!


----------



## orr (23 January 2015)

You lucky buggers in Queensland. I'm reliably informed that the day after your upcoming election you'll be told who's been donating to your political parties for the last year and a half. Good luck with your 'due diligence'.


----------



## Tisme (23 January 2015)

orr said:


> You lucky buggers in Queensland. I'm reliably informed that the day after your upcoming election you'll be told who's been donating to your political parties for the last year and a half. Good luck with your 'due diligence'.




Yes it's been a cleansing govt, where much of the reform has been devolved to the Peterson era. Once again we have the Australian public anxious for the next instalment of WTF.


----------



## Ves (23 January 2015)

orr said:


> You lucky buggers in Queensland. I'm reliably informed that the day after your upcoming election you'll be told who's been donating to your political parties for the last year and a half. Good luck with your 'due diligence'.



Threatening legal action against Alan Jones too?   Pretty sure he has been all over the issue of non-disclosure of donations for the Acland (sp?)  mine.  It all looks very convenient when put together.  Very interesting side story....    won't affect the election result, of course,  but doesn't endear Newman with his constituents in a close race.

I'm still glad this election campaign hasn't been over the top.  So far.  Both Labor (probably more so) and the LNP look like a rabble to me and probably don't have much of any real value to say.

It's like choosing between the unknown inexperienced barely-a-major-party  and the incompetent, deceitful incumbents.


----------



## Tisme (23 January 2015)

Ves said:


> Threatening legal action against Alan Jones too?   Pretty sure he has been all over the issue of non-disclosure of donations for the Acland (sp?)  mine.  It all looks very convenient when put together.  Very interesting side story....    won't affect the election result, of course,  but doesn't endear Newman with his constituents in a close race.
> 
> I'm still glad this election campaign hasn't been over the top.  So far.  Both Labor (probably more so) and the LNP look like a rabble to me and probably don't have much of any real value to say.
> 
> It's like choosing between the unknown inexperienced barely-a-major-party  and the incompetent, deceitful incumbents.




I just hope a future govt starts an ICAC style commission and gaols each and everyone of the shonks who have taken the state down the road of cronyism and corruption. Don't care what the party is ....just send them to the klink and strip them of any entitlements and proceeds of their crimes.

We are the laughing stock of Oz once again and with the fizzog Prime Minister and his prolapsing face, we aren't fairing much better on the world stage either, if comments I'm getting from penpals overseas is anything to go by.


----------



## banco (23 January 2015)

Ves said:


> Threatening legal action against Alan Jones too?   Pretty sure he has been all over the issue of non-disclosure of donations for the Acland (sp?)  mine.  It all looks very convenient when put together.  Very interesting side story....    won't affect the election result, of course,  but doesn't endear Newman with his constituents in a close race.
> 
> I'm still glad this election campaign hasn't been over the top.  So far.  Both Labor (probably more so) and the LNP look like a rabble to me and probably don't have much of any real value to say.
> 
> It's like choosing between the unknown inexperienced barely-a-major-party  and the incompetent, deceitful incumbents.




I think he's actually commenced legal action against Alan Jones.  Campbell Newman may want to keep in mind that defamation actions can be a double edged sword. Hopefully Alan Jones has the resources to bury him in discovery motions.


----------



## IFocus (24 January 2015)

I would never would have thought the LNP was so on the nose.

Newman's legal action certainly is a throw back to the Joh Bjelke-Petersen days in any other state it would be met with scorn 

Queensland election 2015: Latest Newspoll reveals swing up to 13 per cent in key LNP seats


> A swing of up to 13 per cent in key Liberal National Party-held seats in Queensland has been revealed in the latest Newspoll survey.
> 
> The poll of 608 voters, published in today's Australian newspaper, was taken in the electorates of Cairns, in the far north, Ipswich West, 40km outside of Brisbane, and Keppel, near Rockhampton, earlier this week.
> 
> ...




ABC news


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 January 2015)

IFocus said:


> I would never would have thought the LNP was so on the nose.




I can't recall either of the two major parties, the party itself as distinct from any particular state or federal government as such, being as on the nose as the Coalition is right now. Even their mainstream media supporters seem to be starting to have doubts.


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 January 2015)

banco said:


> I think he's actually commenced legal action against Alan Jones.  Campbell Newman may want to keep in mind that defamation actions can be a double edged sword.




He might have also forgotten which state he's in. The Tasmanian state government has some rather draconian proposals regarding defamation. I take this as a hint that the LNP may well have similar thoughts for Qld if re-elected. 

Somewhere along the line, the LNP seems to have lost that rather key bit about personal freedom. At least Labor still sort-of represents workers at least to some extent and the Greens are still standing up for the environment.


----------



## moXJO (25 January 2015)

Smurf1976 said:


> .
> 
> Somewhere along the line, the LNP seems to have lost that rather key bit about personal freedom. At least Labor still sort-of represents workers at least to some extent and the Greens are still standing up for the environment.




This is the bit that turned me off with the current direction of the libs. There is just no way I could vote for the current labor team either as it would be a bigger step backwards. Lets face it they have nothing. 

At minimum, opening trade with other nations has improved under libs and steps have been taken to improve small business.
Workers entitlements is where they fall down. I understand where they are coming from, that more people will be employed. But some business will take advantage and exploit workers. Then labor will go to far the other way.


----------



## dutchie (25 January 2015)

Annastacia Palaszczuk must have been a Real Estate Agent or a lawyer






It's pure and it is simple - a lease is the same as a sale.


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 January 2015)

dutchie said:


> It's pure and it is simple - a lease is the same as a sale.




I'm not sure what specific lease / sale is being referred to, but in many cases it is indeed the same.

The Qld government is proposing leases as long as 99 years for assets with a lifespan of substantially less than that. In practice, it's a sale given that at the end of the lease assets will most likely no longer physically exist or, if they are still in existence, will be way beyond serviceable condition and worth only their scrap material value.

A lease for 10 years, with the owner responsible for major maintenance and whoever takes the lease just operating it, is indeed a lease. But if it's for 99 years and involves handing over responsibility for major maintenance and ongoing development then it's a sale in practice.

If I lease you my house until 2114, with you being fully responsible for all maintenance and even future development of the property, then it's a sale in practice. I'll be dead by the time it expires, and you'll most likely be handing back something that bears little resemblance to what I currently have. There's no chance that I'll ever have effective control over that house again. 

In SA they did some 99 year leases on assets in the power industry that will certainly be of no ongoing use well before the 99 years is up. So someone has taken a 99 year lease, will run it for the remaining useful life (and that's not too long in some specific cases) then leave it sitting there for the next 60 - 80 years and hand it back to government for demolition (unless it physically falls down first of its' own accord, and that's certainly plausible over that length of time). Technically that's a lease, but it may as well be a sale in practice.

Make it a 10 year lease if they really do want to lease things. 99 years is a sale in all practical regards apart from the legal technicalities.


----------



## Tisme (27 January 2015)

I like how both the Labor Party and the LNP reckon the biggest issue on the agenda is jobs.....I reckon they are wrong:

the biggest thing Queenslanders want is probably what most Australians want ...they want to have a breather from govt intrusion and threats in every facet of their lives. I don't know how we managed to handover our basic self determination to the public service, but we managed it. Even our supposed private enterprise has to have public service rules instead of innovative ones ... while communist economies like China outflank us!

Newman and the LNP won't win the election based on governance, the LNP will win based on status quo and the vacuous leadership of the parliamentary Labor party. Queenslanders don't like the idea of civil unions for homosexuals and that will turn against Labor. Queensland is a vessel for those that don't want Sydney centric  finance based social fabrics and Melbourne centric AFL social fabrics, they just want to be left alone and allowed to potter along doing hedonistic things and follow the sun.


----------



## pixel (27 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> I like how both the Labor Party and the LNP reckon the biggest issue on the agenda is jobs.....I reckon they are wrong:
> 
> the biggest thing Queenslanders want is probably what most Australians want ...they want to have a breather from govt intrusion and threats in every facet of their lives. I don't know how we managed to handover our basic self determination to the public service, but we managed it. Even our supposed private enterprise has to have public service rules instead of innovative ones ... while communist economies like China outflank us!
> 
> Newman and the LNP won't win the election based on governance, the LNP will win based on status quo and the vacuous leadership of the parliamentary Labor party. Queenslanders don't like the idea of civil unions for homosexuals and that will turn against Labor. Queensland is a vessel for those that don't want Sydney centric  finance based social fabrics and Melbourne centric AFL social fabrics, they just want to be left alone and allowed to potter along doing hedonistic things and follow the sun.



That's about the same way Western Australians think.
Maybe, we should secede together. Elect a Triumvirate to govern us and live happily ever after.
Triumvirate could be made up of Clive P, Gina R, and Andrew "Twiggy" F. 

And never ever bother with Daylight Saving, faded curtains, or unhappy cows :


----------



## Tisme (27 January 2015)

pixel said:


> That's about the same way Western Australians think.
> Maybe, we should secede together. Elect a Triumvirate to govern us and live happily ever after.
> Triumvirate could be made up of Clive P, Gina R, and Andrew "Twiggy" F.
> 
> And never ever bother with Daylight Saving, faded curtains, or unhappy cows :





I'm thinking 9 month prorogues with three month sessions? I reckon the that's enough time to irritate the electorate?


----------



## drsmith (29 January 2015)

Sportsbet odds narrow a little to Labor $1.14 vs LNP $5.00. Campbell Newman has also cancelled his campaign tour of north Queensland to fly back to Brisbane.

A whiff of panic in the LNP camp ?


----------



## pixel (29 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> I'm thinking 9 month prorogues with three month sessions? I reckon the that's enough time to irritate the electorate?




Sounds fair enough, Tisme 
But then, we should pay them also like Casual Employess who work only a quarter shift, not the current four-times AFTE or more. *... and revoke the gold cards and post-employment perks! 9% Super, like every working Aussie, and that's it!*


----------



## trainspotter (29 January 2015)

drsmith said:


> Sportsbet odds narrow a little to Labor $1.14 vs LNP $5.00. Campbell Newman has also cancelled his campaign tour of north Queensland to fly back to Brisbane.
> 
> A whiff of panic in the LNP camp ?




More like a white knuckle ride now that Newman has realised Ashgrove will be lost !


----------



## dutchie (30 January 2015)

Palaszczuk's minders better let her know that the GST rate is 10% not "pass"

(and she want's to be Premier of QLD )


----------



## noco (30 January 2015)

drsmith said:


> Sportsbet odds narrow a little to Labor $1.14 vs LNP $5.00. Campbell Newman has also cancelled his campaign tour of north Queensland to fly back to Brisbane.
> 
> A whiff of panic in the LNP camp ?




Doc, I think you have those bets around the wrong way.

LNP : $1.14 VS Labor $5.00


----------



## dutchie (30 January 2015)

QLD will have a new Premier next week and it won't be Palaszczuk.

Newman is goooone.


----------



## Tisme (30 January 2015)

pixel said:


> Sounds fair enough, Tisme
> But then, we should pay them also like Casual Employess who work only a quarter shift, not the current four-times AFTE or more. *... and revoke the gold cards and post-employment perks! 9% Super, like every working Aussie, and that's it!*




Stop it ! You are making sense.


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2015)

noco said:


> Doc, I think you have those bets around the wrong way.
> 
> LNP : $1.14 VS Labor $5.00



They were the Sportsbet odds as of yesterday evening. On those odds I think the LNP will still win but given the current volatility in politics, it's close enough for them to be concerned. For anyone who thinks Labor is a realistic chance, they're $6 this morning.

Interestingly, there's still a leader's debate to go just one day before the election. It's at 1pm this afternoon (Queensland time I assume).

Disclaimer: Gamble responsibly.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 January 2015)

dutchie said:


> QLD will have a new Premier next week and it won't be Palaszczuk.
> 
> Newman is goooone.




Correct dutchie,

LNP will be back. 

I predict that they will do better than many think. 

I mean, would you elect as Premier someone like the Princess Annastacia Palashay  who doesn't even know that GST is levied at 10% ?

gg


----------



## drsmith (31 January 2015)

Sportsbet this morning as Queenslanders vote has the LNP at $1.07 to Labor at $7.50. A hung parliament is at $1.18 to $4.50 (it was closer an hour ago).

It looks grim for Campbell Newman in Ashgrove with Kate Jones favourite at $1.27 to $3.50.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 January 2015)

drsmith said:


> It looks grim for Campbell Newman in Ashgrove with Kate Jones favourite at $1.27 to $3.50.




I think we all know that Newman will remain premier even if he loses his seat.

As Anne Twomey pointed out, there is nothing in the Qld  Constitution that says a Premier has to be an MP (incredible as that is), and even if he loses his seat someone will stand aside so he can get back in.

http://www.abc.net.au/am/content/2015/s4170907.htm


----------



## banco (31 January 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> I think we all know that Newman will remain premier even if he loses his seat.
> 
> As Anne Twomey pointed out, there is nothing in the Qld  Constitution that says a Premier has to be an MP (incredible as that is), and even if he loses his seat someone will stand aside so he can get back in.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/am/content/2015/s4170907.htm




No way does he stay on as anything but caretaker Premier if he loses his seat.  If anyone was going to give up their seat it would have been done prior to the election.


----------



## explod (31 January 2015)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Correct dutchie,
> 
> LNP will be back.
> 
> ...




Very quiet on this thread given the count now well underway. 

Looks like the LNP could be gone


----------



## SirRumpole (31 January 2015)

> I mean, would you elect as Premier someone like the Princess Annastacia Palashay who doesn't even know that GST is levied at 10% ?




They probably don't want Annie, but feel they have to put in a protest vote, and if enough people do that, they end up with what they didn't want.

Like we did with Abbott.


----------



## banco (31 January 2015)

explod said:


> Very quiet on this thread given the count now well underway.
> 
> Looks like the LNP could be gone




It's past Noco's bedtime and the Doc has yet to receive his lines from party HQ.

At least that scumbag Newman is gone.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 January 2015)

banco said:


> It's past Noco's bedtime and the Doc has yet to receive his lines from party HQ.
> 
> At least that scumbag Newman is gone.




Looks like the whole government is gone...

Ah well, that's what you get for cronyism.


----------



## banco (31 January 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Looks like the whole government is gone...
> 
> Ah well, that's what you get for cronyism.




I think if they had an equivalent to ICAC quite a few ministers would be under investigation.


----------



## Bintang (31 January 2015)

It's all Tony Abbott's fault.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 January 2015)

Bintang said:


> It's all Tony Abbott's fault.




No, this time Abbott is right.

It's all Labor's fault.


----------



## So_Cynical (31 January 2015)

Phenomenal, absolutely phenomenal.

You wont hear much from the red neck right, they go to ground when reality hits home.

One for the true believers.


----------



## moXJO (31 January 2015)

Boom... states swinging back to labor. Wonder if the rest will follow given aussies don't like having fed and state lib or lab in at the same time.


----------



## orr (1 February 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Ah well, that's what you get for cronyism.




I'm looking forward to the party funding donation declarations........

Crow for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Now being served.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 February 2015)

Certainly quiet in here isn't it ?

No one but a few ghosts it seems.


----------



## Tisme (1 February 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Certainly quiet in here isn't it ?
> 
> No one but a few ghosts it seems.




Yeah. 

Watch for Teflon Campbell being parachuted into a Senate vacancy, then over to the house of reps. 

I hope the ALP do a full forensic on who in the LNP and their cronies has benefitted from their time in govt.

I bet the shredders are going full tilt at the moment.


----------



## dutchie (1 February 2015)

dutchie said:


> QLD will have a new Premier next week and it won't be Palaszczuk.
> 
> Newman is goooone.






SirRumpole said:


> Certainly quiet in here isn't it ?
> 
> No one but a few ghosts it seems.




My apologies to Palaszczuk. I did not think she had any chance. Shows how much I know about QLD.

I feel sorry for QLD (and I don't even live there). In fact I feel sorry for Australia (and I do live there).
What a bunch of no hopers we have in federal and state politics. No wonder the electorate jumps from one party to the other.

I am not going to follow any party  ( I don't believe in any political party - is there word for that?) , I am just going to sit back and criticise them! ( I might praise them occasionally).


----------



## Tisme (1 February 2015)

dutchie said:


> I am not going to follow any party  ( I don't believe in any political party - is there word for that?) , I am just going to sit back and criticise them! ( I might praise them occasionally).




and be amused when people give you a hard time for being rusted on to a party of their choice.

In all honesty no Queensland will be particularly shocked. In my own conversations with Liberal Party oriented  friends leading up to this election, it was rather  apparent there was a disconnect between the true believers and the people representing them. 

The Courier Mail delivered defeat to the LNP, because it as refused to deliver news that was in tune with the facts and also in conflict with social media articles, including the "horse's mouth". It has been patently complicit in editorial cronyism and even the dumbest voter in this state can see it. The paper has gone from broadsheet to Picture Post pulp status.


----------



## drsmith (1 February 2015)

banco said:


> It's past Noco's bedtime and the Doc has yet to receive his lines from party HQ.



As much as I enjoy posting on this forum, it's not something I can do 24/7. There are other obligations in life.

As for last night's Queensland result, who expected the outcome that occurred ?

The betting markets certainly didn't although their was a whiff of panic in some aspects of Campbell Newman's campaign but it was difficult to judge whether that related to Ashgrove or the broader vote. I did see some of his concession speech and thought what I saw was a better effort than Kevin Rudd's after losing last year's federal election.

Did Labor expect a result where they could claim office ?

The electorate didn't. Queenslanders clearly like to party but now we wait to see the extent of the hangover.

Shorter term though there's the federal implications. TA's press club speech tomorrow will no doubt be keenly watched.


----------



## IFocus (1 February 2015)

Head lines say stunning win....was sort of but again really a stunning loss.

Australians are just not going to wear arrogance on the scale of Newman and Abbott

A review of the LNP in Queensland would be interesting.

I never would have though the LNP would blown it so much in Queensland,  Abbott I understand blowing it he is a tosser and a cabinet of very ordinary second string Howard ministers while real talent sits on the back bench.


----------



## moXJO (1 February 2015)

IFocus said:


> A review of the LNP in Queensland would be interesting.
> 
> I never would have though the LNP would blown it so much in Queensland,  Abbott I understand blowing it he is a tosser and a cabinet of very ordinary second string Howard ministers while real talent sits on the back bench.




Abbott didn't help throughout the campaign.
Bringing out his various gaffes and then his knighthood blunder was just to out of touch and in the last week of the election.
From memory he stunk up the Vic election as well. No matter what he does from here on in he will simply be seen for the negatives.

Fed libs will be gone next election if they stay with Abbott, and labor the one after that if Shorten survives that long. As little as I thought of him the last time Turnbull is the most likely circuit breaker at this time.
Bishop, Morrison or others will only be viewed as more of the same.


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 February 2015)

IFocus said:


> Australians are just not going to wear arrogance on the scale of Newman and Abbott




+1000

No matter what policies they have, no matter what ideas they come up with, the sheer "born to rule" arrogance of what seems to be the entire party is simply unacceptable. Same in Canberra. Same in Qld. Same in Tas. So it's not just one person, it seems to have affected the party at least federally and in two states. Not sure about the other states.  

I know very few people here in Tas who _haven't_ taken some interest in this election in Qld. At any other time, they wouldn't have had a clue which party was in government in Qld and certainly wouldn't have cared about the outcome of an election there. But like many, they've had enough of the arrogance and are delighted to see the Liberal Party given the boot even if it is in another state.

Reading comments elsewhere, it seems that there is still massive denial amongst LNP supporters. It's all about the budget they seem to think, and that excuses anything and everything else. In reality no, it doesn't excuse arrogance. Running a sensible budget is just one of the many things Australians expect a government, be it local, state or federal, to do. It most certainly isn't the only task, indeed it's not even something that should really be an issue. People expect a government to be able to manage finances just as they expect that if they rent a house then it will have floors and running water, or if they start a new job in an office then there will be some sort of desk and chair from which to work. 

Those things are, or ought to be, givens. Nice carpet doesn't excuse a crap landlord. A fancy chair doesn't excuse workplace bullying. Balancing a budget doesn't excuse sheer arrogance.


----------



## drsmith (1 February 2015)

Smurf1976 said:


> Those things are, or ought to be, givens. Nice carpet doesn't excuse a crap landlord. A fancy chair doesn't excuse workplace bullying. Balancing a budget doesn't excuse sheer arrogance.



A budget is about more than nice carpet and a fancy chair. It's ultimately about the roof over one's head.

A big problem for this government is that it's not in control of the economic narrative on the budget and for the electorate, that should be the Coalition's bread and butter.


----------



## pixel (1 February 2015)

Smurf1976 said:


> +1000
> 
> No matter what policies they have, no matter what ideas they come up with, the sheer "born to rule" arrogance of what seems to be the entire party is simply unacceptable. Same in Canberra. Same in Qld. Same in Tas. So it's not just one person, it seems to have affected the party at least federally and in two states. Not sure about the other states.




Same in WA.
Just look at "Elizabeth Quay", Premier's new office, Council amalgamation, Browse Basin, and on and on.
'"King Col'n" knows best, and bugger the people.


----------



## drsmith (1 February 2015)

pixel said:


> Same in WA.
> Just look at "Elizabeth Quay", Premier's new office, Council amalgamation, Browse Basin, and on and on.
> '"Emperor Colin" knows best, and bugger what people think.




http://www.watoday.com.au/wa-news/c...prince-philip-knighthood-20150126-12yi8a.html

The previous WA Labor government had what was dubbed "Dubai on Swan" for their development of the now named Elizabeth Quay area.


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 February 2015)

drsmith said:


> A budget is about more than nice carpet and a fancy chair. It's ultimately about the roof over one's head.




True. But it still doesn't excuse poor behaviour and sheer arrogance. 

We've had governments in the past, in all states and federally and both Labor and Liberal, who have been able to manage budgets in a sensible manner without the "born to rule" mentality coming into play. 

Looking specifically at things in Qld, the downsizing of the public service. It may well have been necessary, but it was done in an unnecessarily wasteful (financially) and cruel manner which seemed more about pursuing ideology than actually saving Qld money. The same basic approach is being taken federally with budget matters and also in Tas with much the same issues as in Qld. There's plenty of money for pet projects and ideological beliefs, but apparently we're flat broke if someone wants so much as 5 cents for anything else.

We desperately need some actual leadership in this country.


----------



## Bintang (1 February 2015)

dutchie said:


> I am not going to follow any party  ( I don't believe in any political party - is there word for that?).




Sanity.


----------



## burglar (1 February 2015)

Bintang said:


> Sanity.




+ 1


----------



## Tisme (1 February 2015)

I bet you interstaters didn't know Campbell was parliamentary head of the LNP before he got elected last time around and ....... if the LNP does win the majority of seats Campbell can continue being Premier even though he fluffed his own election. True.


----------



## Julia (1 February 2015)

dutchie said:


> My apologies to Palaszczuk.



There's no need for you to apologise to her.
On another forum a discussion about her is titled "An Accidental Leader".

She presented nothing more than objections to the LNP government rather than making clear exactly what Labor were offering as an alternative.  The document purporting to be "Costings" was similarly vague.

The result of the Qld election just underlines once again the extreme volatility of the electorate, probably born out of general overwhelming disappointment in and frustration about politicians, both State and Federal, and the reality that governments lose elections rather than oppositions win them.

Mr Newman's abrasive, pugnacious style and its results should be an impetus to Mr Abbott to review his own similar characteristics.
I doubt that will happen, however, and it's probably too late for Mr Abbott anyway.

I cannot think of a single politician, with the possible exception of Nick Xenophon, in whom I'd be up for placing even a small amount of trust.


----------



## banco (1 February 2015)

I don't think Palaszczuk has much of a plan but given what the LNP was doing with developers and the CMC etc. the LNP had to be booted out lest Queensland once again become the Moonlight state.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 February 2015)

> I cannot think of a single politician, with the possible exception of Nick Xenophon, in whom I'd be up for placing even a small amount of trust.




That's being a bit unkind. There's errr and umm and what's her name and that bloke from ...

Come to think of it, you're right.


----------



## dutchie (2 February 2015)

Julia said:


> There's no need for you to apologise to her.
> On another forum a discussion about her is titled "An Accidental Leader".
> 
> She presented nothing more than objections to the LNP government rather than making clear exactly what Labor were offering as an alternative.  The document purporting to be "Costings" was similarly vague.
> ...




I did say she would not be Premier but I do agree with your post generally and that she will be an "An Accidental Leader".

You have to chuckle that a state votes in a party whos' leader does not even know what the GST rate is (primary students would know this).

She obviously has no idea about business (atypical of a Labor Party politician)

Poor old QLD.


----------



## Tink (2 February 2015)

Well she did thank the unions, and we know all about that, here in Victoria.


----------



## pixel (2 February 2015)

Tisme said:


> I bet you interstaters didn't know Campbell was parliamentary head of the LNP before he got elected last time around and ....... if the LNP does win the majority of seats Campbell can continue being Premier even though he fluffed his own election. True.




As far as this here "interstater" is concerned, you've lost your bet.
He is still Premier, albeit in a caretaker role, until a new Cabinet has been sworn in.


----------



## Tisme (2 February 2015)

dutchie said:


> I did say she would not be Premier but I do agree with your post generally and that she will be an "An Accidental Leader".
> 
> You have to chuckle that a state votes in a party whos' leader does not even know what the GST rate is (primary students would know this).
> 
> ...




Didn't a particular Liberal party acolyte have problems with an monetary rate a few years back? I'm guessing he came in for some stick from some of you too?

Everyone knows the GST is 10%, it would be silly to suggest otherwise. She has political pedigree and is no fool, but I still don't particularly warm to her or the prospect of her colleagues reintroducing spend on public services that don't benefit the community, only the departments they serve.   

I didn't vote for the majors, but I'll take the umpire's decision and work around it as usual. The LNP govt increased my business oncosts and overheads with their legal compliance bull$4it, so hopefully that will be devolved more to free market.

I just want to see that juvenile, supercilious Jarrod Bleijie get his comeuppance for being the fascist style prat that he personified.


----------



## Tisme (2 February 2015)

pixel said:


> As far as this here "interstater" is concerned, you've lost your bet.
> He is still Premier, albeit in a caretaker role, until a new Cabinet has been sworn in.




 I think you know what I was saying.


----------



## drsmith (2 February 2015)

Smurf1976 said:


> True. But it still doesn't excuse poor behaviour and sheer arrogance.
> 
> We've had governments in the past, in all states and federally and both Labor and Liberal, who have been able to manage budgets in a sensible manner without the "born to rule" mentality coming into play.
> 
> ...



All governments suffer from pet projects and ideological beliefs but this government is not a patch on the previous Labor/Green administration when it comes to that with the most telling example being that of border security where Labor is still in denial and the Greens remain in ideological wonderland.

This federal government so far has combined some poorly considered ideas along with the inability to sell a beer to an alcoholic. This has resulted in a mixed message in terms of its economic policy mix and as a consequence is not in control of the economic narrative. This is something it has to change and change quickly given the extent to which it has sapped public confidence.


----------



## Bintang (2 February 2015)

drsmith said:


> This federal government so far has combined some poorly considered ideas along with the inability to sell a beer to an alcoholic. This has resulted in a mixed message in terms of its economic policy mix and as a consequence is not in control of the economic narrative. This is something it has to change and change quickly given the extent to which it has sapped public confidence.




I don't think it's yet total gloom and doom for the Federal government.  If Labor does take charge in Queensland there is enough time for them to screw things up so badly that voters think twice before routing the Federal Coalition at the next election as badly as the LNP in Queensland.


----------



## overhang (2 February 2015)

Bintang said:


> I don't think it's yet total gloom and doom for the Federal government.  If Labor does take charge in Queensland there is enough time for them to screw things up so badly that voters think twice before routing the Federal Coalition at the next election as badly as the LNP in Queensland.




I tend to agree, in Victoria we already have the projected costings for the West Gate bypass 180 million over budget before any soil has been lifted, we then have up to a possible 1.1 billion dollars compensation owed to contractors for the East West link when Andrews promised us there would be no compensation.  It may be only 12 months before Victorians are sick of a Labor state government which has to help the federal government. 

From my prospective of Newmans government, if the moderate and quite modest Napthine could be voted out in one term then it never looked for for Newman who does come across as a smug Abbott clone.


----------



## Julia (2 February 2015)

Bintang said:


> I don't think it's yet total gloom and doom for the Federal government.  If Labor does take charge in Queensland there is enough time for them to screw things up so badly that voters think twice before routing the Federal Coalition at the next election as badly as the LNP in Queensland.



We'll see what happens.  At this stage Labor is not confirmed in government:  still some counting which will apparently go down to postal votes in two, maybe three seats.
If the Independents involved in two of these are elected, neither of them have made clear where their loyalty will fall.

On your suggestion above, Bintang, I had the same thought when hearing some commentator yesterday wryly remark that there would be a large number of Labor members waking up Sunday morning and thinking:  "oh god, now we'll actually have to do something."


----------



## Bintang (2 February 2015)

Julia said:


> On your suggestion above, Bintang, I had the same thought when hearing some commentator yesterday wryly remark that there would be a large number of Labor members waking up Sunday morning and thinking:  "oh god, now we'll actually have to do something."




 
Reminds me of the movie, "The Candidate" starring Robert Redford. I think the last line in the movie (after he has won the election) is "What do we do now?"
Its an old movie. I think I want to watch it again.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 February 2015)

> On your suggestion above, Bintang, I had the same thought when hearing some commentator yesterday wryly remark that there would be a large number of Labor members waking up Sunday morning and thinking: "oh god, now we'll actually have to do something."




I wonder how many of the Labor winners have been in Parliament before and how many are newbies.

If most are newbies I'm sure there will be a sense of panic for a while before they find their feet.

What they and the Victorian government do may well determine if Labor can win the next Federal election.

Both would be advised not to try and do too much too soon. The electorate is obviously fractious about "great reformers" and just want a quiet life. 

Put them to sleep like John Howard did.:goodnight


----------



## explod (2 February 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> What they and the Victorian government do may well determine if Labor can win the next Federal election.
> 
> Both would be advised not to try and do too much too soon. The electorate is obviously fractious about "great reformers" and just want a quiet life.




Interesting slant as I have not witnessed any reforms with substance. 

I believe many are finding themselves near to a financial bottom line,  keeping up the mortgage,  feeding the family with little left over. 

The election result in Greece indicates where we are heading if a fair distribution is not aimed for.   Spain by recent riot demonstrations going the  same way.  Marxist Socialism. 

Offshore ownerships of our farms and mines needs to be reversed,  decent  tax brackets in  line with personal tax to be put on big business and certainly an end to the usw of off shore tax haven loopholes.  Such changes would collectively go a long way towards reducing our deficits and meeting welfare and increasing educational needs.  And history shows that money spent on education increases productivity down the track. And many for example scoff at the arts,  but here again there has been clear evidence overtime that this leads to  new ideas and innovation .   Courses run at the Caulfield Campus Monash has been  a shining example.   If your liberal  leaders talked about  and implemented such things having real vision and content then it could be a whole  new ball game. 

Getting  off topic now,  but it is still televant to the  points raised,  Abbott today before the Press Club did not say one thing about a concrete plan or idea for our future development or improvement.   He merely runs out a heap  of subject headings.   Bishop later in the day with the British High Commision addressed with empty headings in the same way. 

Politics in Australiatod has lost the plot and voters are reacting accordingly. 

In seeking to have noco tell me where are the jobs coming from over a number of months crystalised my feelings that the new generation do not seem to have a clue.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 February 2015)

explod said:


> Interesting slant as I have not witnessed any reforms with substance.
> 
> .




I think sacking 14,000 public servants and asset privatisation had people worried about the maintenance of the standards of service that the public sector provides.

14,000 is a lot of people. Some cuts to the frontline would have had to be made despite claims to the contrary. 

That's what gets people nervous about the management when big things are done fast without proper consultation and explanation.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2015)

I am surprised that the public has swung back to Labor so far. I voted Labor due to a long family tradition. I thought Anna P. was not political leader material and she may well not be. She also might surprise to the upside with the leadership ability that people have voted for. I wish her all the best.

Oh and Productivity Commission findings??? Don't ever plan on taking from Australian workers what is affordable and pay/conditions that we have strived and fought for. Greater company profits don't have to go to share holders and management because they can. *One worker noted that he would have to work 60 years to earn what the company CEO earns (pay themselves) in one year. *


----------



## banco (2 February 2015)

Guarantee you scumbag quietly drops the lawsuit against Alan Jones.


----------



## drsmith (2 February 2015)

The twists and turns of Queensland politics never cease.

The seat of Lockyer is currently 54.7% 2PP in favour of Pauline Hanson. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/qld-election-2015/guide/lock/

The ABC I think though has pencilled this in as a Labor possibility. I don't know what else has changed to make Labor (actual + possible) change from 44 earlier in the day to 45.


----------



## Tisme (3 February 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Greater company profits don't have to go to share holders and management because they can.  [/B]




Yes but it's a wonderful copout to say the board is answerable to its shareholders, when it's actually answerable to govt regulation, public opinion, consumers, ratings agencies, et al.

One of the measures of a company's corporate social responsibility is the PPP test, (planet, people and profit). A corporation is effectively a legal person and should behave as any other citizen is expected to behave, one of those behaviours being a fiduciary responsibility to the state.


----------



## DB008 (3 February 2015)

*Regional independent MP could hold the key to control of Qld parliament*



> A regional independent MP from the Sunshine Coast could become the most influential member of the next Queensland Parliament.
> 
> With the ABC's election computer predicting Labor to win 44 electorates, independent MP Peter Wellington's support could be the extra vote needed to help the party form a majority in the 89-seat Parliament.
> 
> ...





http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-03/independent-mp-likely-to-hold-key-to-qld-parliament/6067332?section=qld


----------



## IFocus (3 February 2015)

I read this wonder WTF....

Why was Newman handing out billions to an Indian coal mining company that didn't need it? 



> The Newman government was handing an Indian billionaire billions of dollars of taxpayer money for literally – literally – no reason.






> Adani’s statement that it doesn’t need taxpayer assistance to get its enormous, controversial 60 year Carmichael coal project off the ground should have Queenslanders scratching their heads as to why it was being offered in the first place.





http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...indian-coal-mining-company-that-didnt-need-it


----------



## SirRumpole (3 February 2015)

IFocus said:


> I read this wonder WTF....
> 
> Why was Newman handing out billions to an Indian coal mining company that didn't need it?
> 
> ...




Perhaps that may explain why Campbell Newman didn't look all that disappointed at the loss, he may be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## drsmith (3 February 2015)

DB008 said:


> *Regional independent MP could hold the key to control of Qld parliament*
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-03/independent-mp-likely-to-hold-key-to-qld-parliament/6067332?section=qld



Whatever they're counting now (postal and pre-polls I assume), they're favouring the LNP. 

I suspect it will finish will the LNP on 42, Labor 44, KAP 2 and one independent. If KAP and the independent join forces in who they support, that gives 45 the LNP and 47 for Labor. Labor wouldn't be KAP's ideological choice however.

It will become even more interesting if Ferny Grove continues to close from it's present margin of 0.7%. KAP will have the power to decide the government alone if it finishes at 43 a piece.


----------



## Julia (3 February 2015)

Into the mix is the possibility of a by-election in one seat where the PUP candidate has been discovered to be an undischarged bankrupt.  

Given the surprise that probably exists through most of the electorate at the result, and the concern that Labor has no clear plans or policies, a by election could well go to the LNP or another independent.

Peter Wellington, mentioned earlier along with the two KAP, was very vocal throughout the campaign about his dislike for the government, though perhaps particularly for Campbell Newman.  I might be wrong, but I'd expect him to side with Labor, unlike the two from KAP whose focus is on whoever they believe will do the most for regional and rural Qld.  The Newman government was very SE Qld centric.

So a final result may not be known for some time.  Probably breathing space that is needed by both sides.


----------



## Tisme (4 February 2015)

There's a few diehards out there who are still savage at the shock and horror of a prospective Labor Govt. One friend, who likes the company of Tony, broached it with me and immediately said he wanted to change the subject LOL ...painful. Of course I'm some kind of traitor to the cause for not being a sheep of an autocratic LNP mob that bears little resemblance to it's traditional Menzies/Tory model. 

 Ifocus, the "Newman government was handing an Indian billionaire billions of dollars of taxpayer money " was another exercise in spite against Palmer and coy, but the Courier Mails said it was OK, so no foul. I expect the same inquiries of commission that Gillard and Bligh were subjected to, to also be extended to Campbell Newman and I think the Feds should do it with the same gusto afforded Laborites and Unionists.


----------



## drsmith (5 February 2015)

It looks like Labor will form government.



> Independent MP Peter Wellington has announced he will support Labor in forming a minority government in Queensland..




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-...t-for-labor-in-queensland/6072282?section=qld


----------



## Ijustnewit (5 February 2015)

http://resources0.news.com.au/image...2180-7258d464-ab60-11e4-98ea-b0cbd556a12b.jpg

Anna 1 , Anna 2 poor old Queensland  Short memories I guess.


----------



## Julia (5 February 2015)

drsmith said:


> It looks like Labor will form government.



You seem to know more about Qld politics than we do ourselves, drsmith.

The two from KAP, afaik, haven't announced which way they will side.  Yesterday Peter Wellington said he hoped the three of them would be able to make a combined announcement which presumably would only happen if the KAP members also went with Labor.  That hasn't happened, and I'd have thought KAP was more ideologically aligned with the Right than the Left.

Then there's the likelihood of the by election in Ferny Grove due to the PUP candidate turning out to be an undischarged bankrupt.  That person received 800 votes.  The ALP is ahead of the LNP in Ferny Grove by 400 votes, so a revote could see some of those 800 changing the situation.


----------



## noco (28 March 2015)

One rotten apple found in the new Labor Government in Queensland......Palaszczuk may be short lived if there is a bi-election.

Bill Gordon, member for Cook, abused his partner and reneged on paying child support and has not filed a tax return for some years.

No doubt if he owes money, the Labor Party will pay his bills to keep him in Parliament just like Gillard did with Craig Thomson.


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ice-commissioner/story-fnihsrf2-1227281878913

*The abuse allegations are contained in a 10-page statement by Mr Gordon’s former partner and a letter purportedly written by the MP to the woman in 2006 after their relationship ended.

A police investigation is a nightmare scenario for the minority Palaszczuk Government, which is clinging to power by a single seat.

In a letter to Police Commissioner Ian Stewart, Ms Palaszczuk said she had immediately forwarded the woman’s allegations to Labor state secretary Evan Moorhead on March 18 and he had encouraged her to make a complaint to police.*

*Mr Moorhead said Mr Gordon, not the Labor Party, had paid the arrears and the MP would continue making proper payments.*
Mr.Gordon may have received a brown paper bag.


----------



## noco (28 March 2015)

There is no doubt whatsoever who controls the Queensland Labor left wing socialist government....Palaszczuk is the CMFEU puppet and she must dance to their tune.

The Royal commission into union corruption has revealed the corruption and stand over tactics by these criminal thugs and Palaszczuk is proud to stand along side these same thugs in Labor rallies. 

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ve-it-to-the-alp/story-fnihsr9v-1227281733373

*“The evidence indicates that a number of Construction Forestry Mining and Energy Union officials seek to conduct their affairs with a deliberate disregard for the rule of law,’’ Heydon said.

“That evidence is suggestive of the existence of a pervasive and unhealthy culture within the CFMEU, under which the law is to be deliberately evaded, or crashed through as an irrelevance.’’

He said union officials “prefer to lie rather than reveal the truth and betray the union”.

“The reputations of those who speak out about union wrongdoing become the subject of baseless slurs and vilification,’’ Heydon said.

He recommended criminal charges against key CFMEU officials including Queensland secretary Michael Ravbar, a personal friend of several unionists who are now members of Parliament.*


----------



## drsmith (29 March 2015)

noco said:


> One rotten apple found in the new Labor Government in Queensland......Palaszczuk may be short lived if there is a bi-election.
> 
> Bill Gordon, member for Cook, abused his partner and reneged on paying child support and has not filed a tax return for some years.
> 
> No doubt if he owes money, the Labor Party will pay his bills to keep him in Parliament just like Gillard did with Craig Thomson.



Not an option as that was just the tip of the iceberg,



> Queensland Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk has expelled MP Billy Gordon from Labor over a string of undeclared criminal offences.
> 
> Speaking to the media in Townsville, the Premier said Mr Gordon's position was untenable.
> 
> The Cook MP posted a statement on social media last night outlining a criminal history dating back to the 1980s and also revealed his mother took out an apprehended violence order against him in 2008.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-03-...acia-palaszczuk-sacks-billy-gordon-mp/6356718


----------



## noco (29 March 2015)

drsmith said:


> Not an option as that was just the tip of the iceberg,
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-03-...acia-palaszczuk-sacks-billy-gordon-mp/6356718




Doc, I  believe it will be a blessing in disguise for  Palazczuk if she were to lose a bi-election.....It will be an  excuse for her to avoid the problems of having to clean up the Beattie/Bligh mess Labor left behind. ...I really don't think she was relishing the job some how and furthermore  she has no idea what to do even before and after the election she gave no policy on how to pay back the debt except to break her election promise of not selling the assets.

One of the things that does puzzle me is who is responsible for back ground checks those nominated for election.

If she does lose and Springboard becomes premier, it will be interesting to see how the two Katter Party fellows play their part....No doubt they will wield the big stick.


----------



## trainspotter (1 April 2015)

Anna Palaszczuk’s  new government is taking a belting ..... ( direct all complaints to this guy :shoot: )



> A woman who read about the Billy Gordon case has since contacted the premier, to say her own abuser is now a member of Ms Palaszczuk’s government, Fairfax media reports.
> 
> The woman does not name the MP, giving only a description of a former job.
> 
> ...




http://www.news.com.au/national/pol...ions-of-violence/story-fns0jze1-1227287253991


----------



## drsmith (1 April 2015)

Queensland Labor sticking by Billy Gordon from a distance,



> The Treasurer Curtis Pitt says Mr Gordon has been advised he has a right to stay as an independent MP, and his vote will be counted.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-01/independent-mp-billy-gordon-refusing-to-resign/6366152


----------



## trainspotter (2 April 2015)

It would appear that the LNP are behind the grubby tactics of smearing the second Indigenous person sworn in to Queensland parliament.



> Separately, Liberal National Party MP Warren Entsch, whose federal seat overlaps the Cook electorate, has *confirmed the LNP *was linked to the initial domestic violence complaint against Mr Gordon.
> 
> Mr Entsch told The Australian newspaper he had helped Mr Gordon's ex-partner with the child support issue after being approached by the LNP's ousted member for Cook, David Kempton.
> 
> He reportedly said he released details about Mr Gordon's past to the media because of Ms Palaszczuk's inaction.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-01/billy-gordon-breaks-silence-vows-to-remain-an-mp/6363728

The media is starting to open up their eyes on this one  BUT the headline _'They're hunting Billy Gordon down'_ is going a little bit too far don't you think? Whatever sells newspapers I spose.


----------



## noco (2 April 2015)

trainspotter said:


> It would appear that the LNP are behind the grubby tactics of smearing the second Indigenous person sworn in to Queensland parliament.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the boot was on the other foot, Labor would not hesitate to dig up as much dirt as they could.

They all have to suck it up.


----------



## noco (4 April 2015)

There is no doubt Palaszczuk covered up the Billy Gordon scandal until after the confidence vote in parliament.

She received the information on the 13th March and did nothing until it became public and then she hit the panic button......She said after the election she would be open and accountable....Not a very good start.

Billy Gordon is going no where in the immediate future so it will be interesting to see how he votes after being expelled from the Labor Party......Will he support Labor of will he become vindictive?

Looking forward to the next Parliamentary sitting. 


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ly-gordon-affair/story-fnihsr9v-1227290558684


----------



## noco (20 April 2015)

Here is some more proof.....the communist dominated unions are well and truly in control of the Palszczuk Queensland state government ....it will be YES comrade...No comrade...What ever you say comrade.



http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-on-poll-pledges/story-fnihsrf2-1227311146748


----------



## Tisme (20 April 2015)

noco said:


> Here is some more proof.....the communist dominated unions are well and truly in control of the Palszczuk Queensland state government ....it will be YES comrade...No comrade...What ever you say comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-on-poll-pledges/story-fnihsrf2-1227311146748




Risking sounding like a broken record; where is the communist linker, how does one lobby group expecting favours differ from the others on the other side of the fence and finally the Courier Mail is a pulp fiction that self evidently is the propaganda arm of the LNP in QLD.


----------



## noco (23 April 2015)

Is it any wonder business has lost confidence in Palaszczuk...She has done nothing in 3 months and will not have a plan for at least 12 months.

More unemployment......more borrowings to increase debt...more Labor public servants.

Queensland is going down hill fast and back to the last century. 


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...316045044?sv=a1ef1ef90efec4bacc12326f7b13fe50


----------



## Knobby22 (23 April 2015)

...and yet she got in despite not even knowing the GST rate.
What does that say about the alternative government?


----------



## noco (23 April 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> ...and yet she got in despite not even knowing the GST rate.
> What does that say about the alternative government?





She got in on the rhetoric of no asset sales with no alternative and the naive fell for her....I am still waiting for Palszczuk to tell us how she is going to pay back the Beattie/Bligh debt.

There will be increased debt....more unemployment.....more Labor public servants.....fall in business confidence.

The naive now have what they deserve....They might think twice next time.


----------



## trainspotter (23 April 2015)

The people get the government they deserve - Joseph de Maistre

To be fair she also did not know that Artie Beetson and Darren Lockyer played their junior football in Roma. She replied "Ipswich". As a TRUE Queenslander she should have known this common fact. Annastacia Palaszczuk hang your head in shame. 

She also replied to the GST question ... "I want to change it" 

http://www.qt.com.au/news/annastacia-palaszczuk-stumbles-gst-question/2526934/


----------



## trainspotter (23 April 2015)

"A monster" story is about to bring down a government. Not for political gain ... Pfffttttttttttttttttttt !



> BESIEGED Queensland MP Billy Gordon has fired back at the media after his former partner described him as a "monster" in a television interview to be aired on Thursday night.
> KRISTY Peckham, who has broken her silence on domestic violence allegations levelled against Mr Gordon on the Nine Network's A Current Affair, denies airing the claims for political gain.




http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...eaks-her-silence/story-e6frfku9-1227316457512


----------



## banco (23 April 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> ...and yet she got in despite not even knowing the GST rate.
> What does that say about the alternative government?




I think the level of corruption in the former government were too much even for queenslanders.


----------



## noco (23 April 2015)

banco said:


> I think the level of corruption in the former government were too much even for queenslanders.




What corruption are you claiming.....Is it more than the previous Labor government...Gordon Nuttal is still in jail just to name one.

Did any of the Newman government MP's go to jail?


----------



## banco (23 April 2015)

noco said:


> What corruption are you claiming.....Is it more than the previous Labor government...Gordon Nuttal is still in jail just to name one.
> 
> Did any of the Newman government MP's go to jail?




I'd highlight three things: the attempt to neuter the CMC, stopping the prosecution of an LNP donor and the shenanigans that went on with mining licenses.


----------



## noco (23 April 2015)

banco said:


> I'd highlight three things: the attempt to neuter the CMC, stopping the prosecution of an LNP donor and the shenanigans that went on with mining licenses.




Did any of the Newman MP's go to jail?


----------



## noco (24 April 2015)

Here we go again...More union thugs on construction sites to cause more disruption = less chance of more buildings = higher unemployment.

Well done Ms. Palaszczuk....you are about to stuff Queensland following in the foot steps of Bligh.

Still waiting to hear how you will pay back the  $80 billion Beattie/Bligh debt



http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...d-building-sites/story-fn59noo3-1227317881991


----------



## trainspotter (2 May 2015)

Oh Billy what have you done? Bish bash ... trial by media 



> Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk, who was set to sack Mr Gordon before he resigned from Labor, and the LNP Opposition both called on the Cape York-based MP to quit parliament over the allegations.
> 
> But Mr Gordon has stood firm and *Labor will need his support* next week when Parliament resumes for the first time since he left the party.




http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...eensland-mp-billy-gordon-20150501-1mxzyw.html


----------



## Tisme (3 May 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Oh Billy what have you done? Bish bash ... trial by media
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...eensland-mp-billy-gordon-20150501-1mxzyw.html




Identity, ethnicity, race, culture and not the least, heritage all play out for this guy. There a few taboos in those that restrict open journalism and mean the media trial is based on sensationalism, bias, mischief, gossip and politics.

He is showing his true believer credentials by not ratting on Labor because they showed him the door.... very old skool.


----------



## trainspotter (5 May 2015)

And that's how the fight began ..........



> THE Cook MP was forced out of the Labor party in March over allegations of domestic abuse, unpaid child support and tax avoidance and his failure to declare undisclosed criminal convictions to the party.
> Around that time, Mr Gordon told parliament he had rectified his tax situation and had caught up in his child support payments.
> But in another personal explanation to parliament on Tuesday, Mr Gordon conceded *he still owed $24.13 *to his ex-partner Kristy Peckham for child support.




http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...islead-qld-parly/story-e6frfku9-1227336566991

*Qld MPs reject voting change*

http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...ct-voting-change/story-e6frfku9-1227337694589

_But Mr Gordon and the two Katter's Australian Party MPs voted against the motion to side with Labor, meaning it was defeated 46 votes to 42._

So all is well in QLD politics again ... Pffffffffffttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Tisme (5 May 2015)

Apparently Campbell was busy giving the go ahead on questionable projects while in caretaker election mode.

I wonder if the govt will pursue shonky deals through the police or if they will do the same as all Labor ghosts of the past and do nothing


----------



## trainspotter (12 January 2016)

Good money for a Labor hack who got the job by proxy  ...



> Queensland's generously-rewarded premier is set to earn more than the leaders of China, India and Russia combined this year.
> The Queensland Independent Remuneration Tribunal has recommended a $6445 raise for Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk, taking her annual pay to $385,605.
> That's about $116,000 more than the combined salaries of Russian President Vladimir Putin ($194,480), Chinese President Xi Jingping ($31,391) and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi ($43,345) in 2015.
> Few world leaders will take home more money than Ms Palaszczuk this year.
> They include the Singapore PM, Hong Kong chief executive, US president and Australian PM Malcolm Turnbull.




http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...e/news-story/7f640b0ef72f2b8645db3522eb30b1d4


----------



## Tisme (12 January 2016)

trainspotter said:


> Good money for a Labor hack who got the job by proxy  ...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...e/news-story/7f640b0ef72f2b8645db3522eb30b1d4




Really trainspotter ?:frown:

Surely journos have something better to do than try to emulate that idiot, Bolt's style of fishwifery


----------



## trainspotter (12 January 2016)

The accidental Premier has not done herself any favours ...



> Mr Springborg singled out Queensland Council of Unions president John Battams, whom he described as a “Labor apparatchik”, being appointed as a Queensland Investment Corporation director.




http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...s/news-story/68089b6a468037bb4960a606ffed714c


----------



## pixel (12 January 2016)

trainspotter said:


> Good money for a Labor hack who got the job by proxy  ...
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...e/news-story/7f640b0ef72f2b8645db3522eb30b1d4




Only a Murdoch hack can concoct a BS beat-up like that.
If I needed another reason to give their manipulative rags a wide berth, this would do.


----------

